# Inside the MS241C



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

What a fine little saw this is. The design is a cross between a 261C and a 461. The quad transfers are all fed from the front of the cylinder, just like the 461 and 661. The rest of the saw is basically 261C. Quality is very nice. I was disappointed to see several self tapping screws, such as those holding the intake manifold to the cylinder and the coil to cylinder bolts. Not a big deal though.

Compression 155
Squish .025"

I'll have another one of these shortly for a side-by-side comparison. I'm looking for a test log, but wanted to get going on this thing tonight.

Before measuring port timing, I first cut a .020" popup on the piston and set the squish to .020". The crown was not thick enough for a taller popup.

Before porting
Exhaust - 110°
Transfers - 123° (angled significantly)
Intake - 71°

After porting
Exhaust - 107°
Transfers - 123° (flat)
Intake - 77°

The exhaust was widened significantly to 70% of the bore.
The intake was widened slightly, limited by the narrow skirt found on most strato saws.
The transfers are angled significantly from the factory. I made them flat and slightly widened them. This significantly increases the time and area.
The strato ports were widened slightly.
A large lip at the entrance to the transfer intake duct was removed.
I opened the original exhaust opening on the muffler as much as could be covered by the deflector. I added a second port, using the gills I have on most 261s that I've done.
I removed the baffles from the filter adapter.

It idles perfectly, hits WOT instantly, and returns to idle fast. The saw feels like a little monster. I can't wait to cut with it.

I HOPE TO MAKE A VIDEO TOMORROW!!!





































Plastic bar cover.























































New style plugs. I like them.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

See that huge lip?




Don't worry, the piston wasn't hurt at all. It takes very little pressure to hold the piston. I only take .010" at a time.




















I had to clearance the transfer bulges to clear the case.




Final squish.




All porting done, bevels not yet ground.


----------



## CR888 (Jan 25, 2014)

l love these little guys (even though they've only 1 nut!). A true lil pro saw! A little pricey for 40cc's but the service life makes them great value. Quality is remembered well after price is forgotten. Stihl really thought about this one and hit the nail on the head. It's easy to fall in love with this lil cutey, since getting one the ms261 takes back seat... Nice pics btw Brad! Thanks 4 sharing and feeding our CAD.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 25, 2014)

Talked to the local dealer today about them. Not available here for another month or two.

Q: Do they have large or small bar mounts? These saws seem to beg to be run with Picco B&C.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice pics as always.

You could use a little practice on your tool set-up though, your cuts look pretty rough eh?

I still do not see the reckoning of buying a new wiz-bang saw and sending it out to be modified.

Guess it's the Tim Allen syndrome grunt, grunt?


The machining centers these saws are produced on just can't compare to a chinese lathe and a dremil eh?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 25, 2014)

sachsmo said:


> Nice pics as always.
> 
> You could use a little practice on your tool set-up though, your cuts look pretty rough eh?
> 
> ...


Mo I am to blame. I was supposed to get over there and help him with that. 
I am trying to get there just after Easter and get him up to speed. 
Form follows function. I'll catch him up.


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Jan 25, 2014)

windthrown said:


> Talked to the local dealer today about them. Not available here for another month or two.
> 
> Q: Do they have large or small bar mounts? These saws seem to beg to be run with Picco B&C.


They use the small 3005 mount and I believe they are coming with picco in the US. From what videos I have seen they pull .325 very well though. There is an optional .325 rim sprocket kit available.


----------



## ktoom (Jan 25, 2014)

Niceee work Brad. I can't wait to pic one up. Should be able to order one this coming week. Somebody has go to do a stock vs stock comparission with the saw and say the 261c-m, 346xp, 550xp Etc. Then do the same with all them ported!


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 25, 2014)

Very nice! Can't wait to see the video. How does it compare to a Dolmar 421 in your eyes?

7


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 25, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> Mo I am to blame. I was supposed to get over there and help him with that.
> I am trying to get there just after Easter and get him up to speed.
> Form follows function. I'll catch him up.


Dang Unc,

never knew he was your kin too!

Does that mean brad and me are related?

No SIR, we are not related!


----------



## helimech (Jan 25, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## LowVolt (Jan 25, 2014)

helimech said:


> opcorn:



Double opcorn:


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Jan 25, 2014)

I knew from the first time i've seen the 241 i want that to be my limbing saw when i can afford one. They've been around here for a while and i've heard nothing but good things bout them.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 25, 2014)

Sure am glad we have resident geniuses that can fix all the 'flaws' of them stupid guys that design these saws eh?

I betch they find out who dunnit they would be happy to extend your warranty eh?

Me thinks if people would learn how to file a chain, they would not see the need for mo-powr.

Then again, what the heck do I know,,,,,,,,,,,,,I run Dulmars Eeekkk!


----------



## Teddi (Jan 25, 2014)

What is the purpose of repeatedly crapping in a thread about a topic in which you seem to have no interest?


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 25, 2014)

Great pics Brad! Thanks for going to the trouble to take the pics and create this thread. I stayed up late last night, but not late enough.


----------



## ktoom (Jan 25, 2014)

Teddi said:


> What is the purpose of repeatedly crapping in a thread about a topic in which you seem to have no interest?



Some people are just haters or like creating problems. Eventhough everyone is entitled to their own opinion, its best to just ignore them.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 25, 2014)

blsnelling said:


>


Hey Brad,

I have two questions. When you open a muffler like that, I presume you use a dremel to cut the slits, but do you cut all the slits first or one by one before bending, I presume with a screwdriver, outside? Further do you start the bending process on the engine side(in the photo right side) or on the exhaust (in the photo left side) or do you just don't care? And last how much distance between the slits?

Thanks!

7


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jan 25, 2014)

Sharp chains are fantastic. Sharp chains on a ported saw are even better. Having sampled some of Brad, Randy, Mike Lee, Stumpy and Terry's work there is no going back. They are simply too much fun.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jan 25, 2014)

sachsmo said:


> Nice pics as always.
> 
> You could use a little practice on your tool set-up though, your cuts look pretty rough eh?




At 14,000 RPM they will look smooth enough to shave in!





sachsmo said:


> I still do not see the reckoning of buying a new wiz-bang saw and sending it out to be modified.




Then don't do it.
A guy has a right to spend his money improving the performance of his saw if he wants.
The factories always leave a little meat uncooked, next to the bone, Brad and the other "geniuses" just cook the rest of the meat the factory left behind.



sachsmo said:


> The machining centers these saws are produced on just can't compare to a chinese lathe and a dremil eh?




I guess that is a correct statement, the proof is in the pudding.
I've seen these guys make some AMAZING differences in the way a saw performs.



Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes, it uses 3005 mount bars. It comes with 63PS3 chain. It should cut very will with that setup. 

I use a small cutoff wheel to cut the slits in the muffler. I cut all of them at once. I then start with the rear most louver and bend them up with a Stihl tuning screwdriver. I then tweak them to my liking with a tiny pair of needle nose pliers. I finish off with a trip to the wire brush mounted on a bench grinder.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice work Brad.......I do hate that you beat me to it though.


----------



## hqv (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

ktoom said:


> Niceee work Brad. I can't wait to pic one up. Should be able to order one this coming week. Somebody has go to do a stock vs stock comparission with the saw and say the 261c-m, 346xp, 550xp Etc. Then do the same with all them ported!


I did a detailed thread exactly like that on the 261 and 346 a couple years ago. The 346 came out on top, but only by a hair. For all intents an purposes, you couldn't tell a difference without a stopwatch. The 550 would come in 3rd in that race, as good as it is. They're all fantastic saws, and each has it's own stengths. That 261 cut more like a 70cc saw than a 50cc saw. It now lives in Australia.

I see no way this 241 can cut with a ported 261. *But that's OK!!!* It's a smaller saw. That does not take away from this saw for me. It's smaller and lighter. The lowpro chain may make up for some of that though. 63PS3 is great chain. I'm personally very excited to see Stihl selling a pro 40cc class saw. I judge a saw for what it is. I consider the tiny 150 one of the most impressive saws I've run, *considering what it is*. I can see this 241 winning over a lot of guys. I've not had it in the wood yet, but I have a hunch it's going to be a stellar performer.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Nice work Brad.......I do hate that you beat me to it though.


 Not really


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 25, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Not really



Well, I lost all those MS241 pictures when my computer crashed......you know what they say. Without pics it never happened....


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Well, I lost all those MS241 pictures when my computer crashed......you know what they say. Without pics it never happened....


 Well, that really sucks. I'm very fortunate that all my pics have always been hosted elsewhere. All I've had to fix are my video links.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

Speaking of videos, I'VE GOT to find a suitable piece of wood to test this thing in!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 25, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Well, that really sucks. I'm very fortunate that all my pics have always been hosted elsewhere. All I've had to fix are my video links.



I hadn't uploaded them yet.......they were lost when my PC crashed. 

You'll like the way that one runs......I've already got one for myself too.


----------



## stihl86 (Jan 25, 2014)

Those "self threading" screws are thread forming and once they are tight, the seem to stay tight longer and without any locking agent than machine threads. I've haven't seen or heard of any problems with them.


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Well, I lost all those MS241 pictures when my computer crashed......you know what they say. Without pics it never happened....


I lost quite a few firearms in a tragic boating accident once....


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 25, 2014)

stihl86 said:


> Those "self threading" screws are thread forming and once they are tight, the seem to stay tight longer and without any locking agent than machine threads. I've haven't seen or heard of any problems with them.


There are plenty of problems with most versions of "self threading".


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 25, 2014)

I appreciate the build quality that is evident on this saw. I admire like the looks of the air filter. While it is a little heavy for class, with it's M-Tronic, good A/V, nice power and other creature features, I think this is a very interesting saw for someone with a specific need or want for a true pro 40cc. I don't see myself needing one in the near future, but I really dig most of what this saw has going on.

They sure are busy under the hood though, aren't they?


----------



## tallguys (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice thread, Brad. You have, or at least had a Dolmar 420. How close or not do you find this 241 measuring up against one of those?


----------



## jpj6780 (Jan 25, 2014)

Just curious if you put the 241 on a postal scale while it was still dry. Even a topped-off, b&c included weight would be appreciated.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Jan 25, 2014)

dl5205 said:


> I lost quite a few firearms in a tragic boating accident once....


When the old gun laws came into affect in Canada,i lost all my guns when i was learning to canoe,took me a long time to learn,and for some reason each time i went i took a gun


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jan 25, 2014)

Whats the price on the 241? I really want the ms150 but i like the looks of this saw toooooo.


----------



## jpj6780 (Jan 25, 2014)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Whats the price on the 241? I really want the ms150 but i like the looks of this saw toooooo.



I believe msrp is $550. I reckon the street price may be down around $500.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice...........

Brad did I miss the PHO dry actual weight pic? If you didnt do you care to take one for me. Thanks.


----------



## ktoom (Jan 25, 2014)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Whats the price on the 241? I really want the ms150 but i like the looks of this saw toooooo.



Hey jeepyfz450, they should be available for us this week. I have info about them in my Stihl 2014 catalog thread. $549.99 with 16" bar. Where in upstate New York, are you from? Im outside of Albany.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jan 25, 2014)

Southern tier near Ithaca

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

I can get these for $520 + tax. I did not weigh it, but will try to do that.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 25, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I can get these for $520 + tax. I did not weigh it, but will try to do that.


That would be great! Don't forget the ground away chips for the weight to be accurate... 



7


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

It's making 180 PSI compression cold, right where I like it. This vid is a cold start, having sat since last night.



I'm still working on getting a log.


----------



## jpj6780 (Jan 25, 2014)

Dang that is a little monster. Looking forward to see it in action.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

I like the throttle response and spool up once it's warmed up.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Nice work Brad.......I do hate that you beat me to it though.


 
Beat you to what? You guys use completely different methods to port saws. Brad does the pop-up piston method, and you do the cut squish cylinder method. I would imagine that your base and port grinds and timing are different as well. I also do not think that you do the StihlBilly muffler mod either, though I am particularly fond of them.

Pop-up or cut squish... the would be ported saw owner's choice here. Which is a good thing in what is left of the market economy in the US.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Well, I lost all those MS241 pictures when my computer crashed......you know what they say. Without pics it never happened....


 
Yah know if the HD is still OK and the right type, you can buy an external HD caddy and pull the HD out of your old laptop and put it into the caddy and plug that into a computer port and run it as another drive. They are about $40 at BestBuy. I did that with my last laptop that died. The mother board went out, but the HD is still good. I have all my old posted AS and TW photos and saw manuals on there. This site is doomed for all the lost stuff that people like Lakeside posted. Photos are all gone now, making the threads pretty useless. I had a lot of stuff posted here, as well as TW which is defunct after Eric/Ekka was sued and pulled the plug on it.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 25, 2014)

rms61moparman said:


> At 14,000 RPM they will look smooth enough to shave in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Kay.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jan 25, 2014)

stihl86 said:


> Those "self threading" screws are thread forming and once they are tight, the seem to stay tight longer and without any locking agent than machine threads. I've haven't seen or heard of any problems with them.


 i agree, but for that kind of coin one would think stihl would not cut any corners. i cannot believe this saw does not have a rim drive sprocket as well.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

Here she is guys. Quite the saw for it's size.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jan 25, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Here she is guys. Quite the saw for it's size.





Seems like a little "go getter"!
I believe I could like one of those as well as my 401! (and you know that's a BUNCH!)


Mike


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks like a strong running little saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey Andre. Good to see you around. Don't be a stranger


----------



## ktoom (Jan 25, 2014)

OMG IM SOLD!!!!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

Not bad for a 42cc saw with a 16" bar buried in frozen wood.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jan 25, 2014)

yeah its really strong....... hmmmmmmmm now the decisions really start.


----------



## Icepack (Jan 25, 2014)

I think I'll take that one, lol


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

Icepack said:


> I think I'll take that one, lol


Don't think I know you


----------



## Icepack (Jan 25, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Don't think I know you


Great work my friend.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

Have you had a chance to run the 390XP yet?


----------



## CR500 (Jan 25, 2014)

What a little screamer!!!! Kind of want one for fun lol.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 25, 2014)

sachsmo said:


> Dang Unc,
> 
> never knew he was your kin too!
> 
> ...



One of my oldest friends here.

Only one left of when I first started.

And no. You are not related. LOL


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Jan 25, 2014)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> i agree, but for that kind of coin one would think stihl would not cut any corners. i cannot believe this saw does not have a rim drive sprocket as well.


I believe it doesn't because it comes setup for Picco. No Picco rim in 6 tooth. I bet it would pull a 7 tooth just fine though. My 211 does pretty good with a 7 tooth Picco. There is a .325 rim option though.


----------



## Icepack (Jan 25, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Have you had a chance to run the 390XP yet?


I will run it tomorrow after church. Been COLD here last few day. Tomorrow supposed to be 52 out.


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Jan 25, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Here she is guys. Quite the saw for it's size.[\quote]
> 
> Sweet !! Now I think we need to see a 6 tooth Picco vs 7 tooth Picco vs 7 tooth .325 !!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

1143 007 1002 is a rim drum and sprocket kit with a 3/8 7-pin rim. The IPL also lists .325 7-pin and 8-pin.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 25, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> One of my oldest friends here.
> 
> Only one left of when I first started.



I was here in 05 and remember when you and Brad came around in 06. 
Then remember you guys coming to my gtg's. Thinking 07 08
You had a ported WHS 034 with 036 top and bigger carb if I recall.

Fun times shared by good folk.

Pic from 08


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks like Derick's place. Right?


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice work, nice saw, and cool pictures! I love seeing inside various saws. 

I have a question though - I'm not understanding how the strato system works. Does it have an air valve, and if so where is it? I see the split manifold that would appear to feed the upper and lower ports int he head, but they both look like they are fed from the carb outlet.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 25, 2014)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I was here in 05 and remember when you and Brad came around in 06.
> Then remember you guys coming to my gtg's. Thinking 07 08
> You had a ported WHS 034 with 036 top and bigger carb if I recall.
> 
> ...


You got it Kevin. Brought a Buddy along that used to race an 075. And wanted a 111S. He's got one now. 

That 034S had an 066 carb. Even Al Smith was impressed. Lol 
He mentioned it on another site. 
I had it built for torque. 
Good memories. 
And I first saw you at Will Poors GTG.

When had the 475 out that day. 

Was it that long ago? Lol


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 25, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Looks like Derick's place. Right?



Correct. Twinturboram was his username.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

My first GTG was at that mod's place that supposedly died, then found out he hadn't. I can't remember his name. I think that was Andre's and Bill Poor's first GTG too.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 25, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> My first GTG was at that mod's place that supposedly died, then found out he hadn't. I can't remember his name. I think that was Andre's and Bill Poor's first GTG too.


All you ohio people.


----------



## LowVolt (Jan 25, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> All you ohio people.


O-H


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 25, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> O-H


It's where I've been to most GTGs


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

Next week I'll be making a 3/8 Picco vs .325 comparison, as well as stock vs modded.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jan 25, 2014)

great pics, nice build and read! it runs great, just not sure if i could justify 550.00 for a saw that little?


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 25, 2014)

What's the weight on this thing Brad? Loaded with b/c is fine for me.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 25, 2014)

Looking at the pictures further, it looks like it does not have a separate air valve, rather there must be a divider inside the carb to split the air flow paths? The fuel is only in the lower path, while the upper path is just air? 

If so, then the thing I see that is different functionally is that both paths open at the same time and open regressively (as there is only one throttle plate). That would be different from other strato engines I have seen where the air valve opens quickly above idle.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

There is a baffle through the center of the carb. It's divided through the intake manifold. This is the same exact design of the 261.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 25, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> There is a baffle through the center of the carb. It's divided through the intake manifold. This is the same exact design of the 261.


Thanks - I am unlikely to ever see either one in person, so I gotta figure out what I can from pictures.


----------



## breymeyerfam (Jan 25, 2014)

Good looking work. What kinda gains you seeing now that the strato design has been around a few years? Havnt been doing much with saws the last couple years until couple weeks ago. That rebuild/mild port got me feeling the itch again... lol.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 25, 2014)

I'd like to see a stock 241 compared to a stock rear handle ms200. They's a couple pounds difference, about 7cc, and very close to the same power....on paper anyways.


----------



## LowVolt (Jan 25, 2014)

komatsuvarna said:


> I'd like to see a stock 241 compared to a stock rear handle ms200. They's a couple pounds difference, about 7cc, and very close to the same power....on paper anyways.


Good point.

Do they make a rear handle 201?


----------



## tallguys (Jan 25, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Good point.
> 
> Do they make a rear handle 201?



Yes they do.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Good point.
> 
> Do they make a rear handle 201?


I modded one not too long ago.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 25, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> My first GTG was at that mod's place



I remember that one. Used a 4 wheeler for the log stand. You dropped a fresh poplar to use and hmmmmmmm what happened to those jeans. 

You guys didnt know TT was running alky saws back then.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

breymeyerfam said:


> Good looking work. What kinda gains you seeing now that the strato design has been around a few years? Havnt been doing much with saws the last couple years until couple weeks ago. That rebuild/mild port got me feeling the itch again... lol.


Good to see you around! I've never found strato saws to not mod well. With that said, they don't tend to have quite as much as a non-strato saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I remember that one. Used a 4 wheeler for the log stand. You dropped a fresh poplar to use and hmmmmmmm what happened to those jeans.
> 
> You guys didnt know TT was running alky saws back then.


Shhhh!!!!!! You're memory is a little too good His "work saws" were on alky? Say it's not so, lol.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 25, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Shhhh!!!!!! You're memory is a little too good His "work saws" were on alky? Say it's not so, lol.


 Not the work saws the gtg timed cut saws were.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 25, 2014)

Brad that gtg. The alky saws were borrowed. TT and one of my fav pics from that gtg.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

I wouldn't have known the difference back then. I was in awe with his Ken Dunn piped 880! That was a thing of beauty.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

What about this one


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 25, 2014)

Chris-PA said:


> Thanks - I am unlikely to every see either one in person, so I gotta figure out what I can from pictures.



Brads says I should sell the 024 and get a 241. 

You may see one


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 25, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> What about this one



That was on pump gas till 09-10. It was race ported copy of a MVP 5000 Marcel Vincent alky cylinder.

09-10 I could run nitrodyne through it for racing at events and turn the needles all the way in for gas if needed. Carb was MVP modded 272 carb.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2014)

I've had a bottle nitropropane here for several years but have never tried it. http://www.klotzlube.com/techsheet.asp?ID=85


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 25, 2014)

Nitrodyne has 8-9 ingredients used in race go karts and some hotsaws. About $30 a gallon the last 5 I had bought 2010.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 26, 2014)

Kevin, I can't find anything on the web about a fuel called Nitrodyne. Do you have a link?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 26, 2014)

You wont. Only made in Va. 

Also Ralph was his name at your 1st gtg.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 26, 2014)

OK, no wonder, lol. And you just jogged my memory. Bageleetree, or something close to that.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 26, 2014)

I couldnt come up with username. But that sounds like it.


----------



## SCHallenger (Jan 26, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Good point.
> 
> Do they make a rear handle 201?



Yes. I have one that has been Snellerized. I use it more than my also semi- Snellerized (timing advanced, MM, squish tightened, but not ported) 261. You can bury the 14in. bar in walnut, maple, etc. & it feeds & cuts smoothly. No, it won't cut with the 261, but when you have it in hand you don't want to put it down!


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 26, 2014)

The 241 will sell for $595 in Canada. Good price, the 242 Husqvarnas were going for $725 here in the 1990's.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jan 26, 2014)

Stihl Crazy said:


> The 241 will sell for $595 in Canada. Good price, the 242 Husqvarnas were going for $725 here in the 1990's.


----------



## tallguys (Jan 26, 2014)

Stihl Crazy said:


> The 241 will sell for $595 in Canada. Good price, the 242 Husqvarnas were going for $725 here in the 1990's.



It'll be interesting to see how that plays out with the 261 going for only $50 more and other similar power saws selling for much less.

A Dolmar 421 currently sells for about $360.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 26, 2014)

Well, if you think saws are spendy here in North America, look at what they pay for them in the Oz, the UK and the EU:

MS241 in the Oz: $1,099 AUD _plus GST _ (10% sales tax) = $1,208.90 AUD or a whopping *$1,052 US clams!*  at the current $0.87 USD/AUD exchange rate
MS241 in the UK: £624.00 _plus VAT _ (20% sales tax!!!!!) = £748.80 or a whopping *$1,235 US clams!*   at the current $1.65 USD/Pound exchange rate
MS 241 in Germany: 799,00 € _plus sales tax_ (19%!!!) = 951 € or a whopping *$1,303 US clams!*   at the current $1.37 USD/Euro exchange rate

Same new MS241 saw here in Oregon, no sales tax =  $550 US clams out the door.  About half the price. Cheap as chips. So shuddup already... 

.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 26, 2014)

That may be true, but matters not to U.S.consumers. All that matters is what competing saws sell for in the same market.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 26, 2014)

We will probably bring the 241 in as an order only saw. We have 2 presold. Our customer base will buy the 231 before the 241. The 230 was one of our best sellers. Homeowners that want a pro saw will pay the $50 extra for a 261.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 26, 2014)

Weight difference 241vs261?
Sorry if I missed it.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 26, 2014)

I have not yet drained and weighed it.


----------



## jpj6780 (Jan 26, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> Weight difference 241vs261?
> Sorry if I missed it.



According to Stihl, 10.36 lbs for 241 and 11.46 lbs for 261

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyinlow (Jan 26, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> Weight difference 241vs261?
> Sorry if I missed it.


Ms241- 13.26. Ms261-15.00 both with full fuel and oil and 16" bar and chain


----------



## showrguy (Jan 26, 2014)

windthrown said:


> Well, if you think saws are spendy here in North America, look at what they pay for them in the Oz, the UK and the EU:
> 
> MS241 in the Oz: $1,099 AUD _plus GST _(10% sales tax) = $1,208.90 AUD or a whopping *$1,052 US clams!*  at the current $0.87 USD/AUD exchange rate
> MS241 in the UK: £624.00 _plus VAT _(20% sales tax!!!!!) = £748.80 or a whopping *$1,235 US clams!*   at the current $1.65 USD/Pound exchange rate
> ...


 yea,
but they've had obamacare way longer than we have !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 26, 2014)

jpj6780 said:


> According to Stihl, 10.36 lbs for 241 and 11.46 lbs for 261
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Bout 10% less.


----------



## ktoom (Jan 26, 2014)

Brad, hows the ported ms421 compare to the ported PS-420 that you fid as well?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 26, 2014)

ktoom said:


> Brad, hows the ported ms421 compare to the ported PS-420 that you fid as well?


That was several years ago. I haven't run one since. I was quite impressed with that saw though. It's extremely well built.


----------



## ktoom (Jan 26, 2014)

Makes me wonder lololol. I thought about buying a 421 to put on my tractor when i do clearings on the property cuz most of the time im cutting small stuff.

Im gonna be another advocate of the 40 , 60, 88 saw plan.... But that means I gotta of my sweet 5100 and my killer 550xp. Ehhhh that aint happenin lol. I will just have a 40, 50, 60, 70, 80/90 plan hehehe


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2014)

I should have another 241 this evening. Am I crazy enough to make vids at 0° and below zero windchills?!


----------



## Icepack (Jan 27, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I should have another 241 this evening. Am I crazy enough to make vids at 0° and below zero windchills?!


Yes you are!


----------



## supertrooper (Jan 27, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I should have another 241 this evening. Am I crazy enough to make vids at 0° and below zero windchills?!


Take one for the team!!


----------



## gcdible1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Id love to hear your thoughts between the 201 rear handle and the 241 comparison 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2014)

The deal for the new 241 tonight fell through. I guess we'll have to wait a few more days for the one a member is shipping me for mods to come in.

Anyone else looking to buy one of these? I can't normally supply new, unmodded saws. But, if you want one, I will buy it, use it for a few test cuts, and donate a free muffler mod. The price is $555 + $25 shipping.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 27, 2014)

I've got two brand new ones here Brad. What did you want to see tested?


----------



## windthrown (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey Randy, I like the new Chimp avatar look. Snazzy T-shirt there. If I were still with my ex she would demand one (she is a junkie for purple).

If I had a woody for a 241 I wood also take Brad up on the 241 deal.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 27, 2014)

windthrown said:


> Well, if you think saws are spendy here in North America, look at what they pay for them in the Oz, the UK and the EU:
> 
> MS241 in the Oz: $1,099 AUD _plus GST _ (10% sales tax) = $1,208.90 AUD or a whopping *$1,052 US clams!*  at the current $0.87 USD/AUD exchange rate
> MS241 in the UK: £624.00 _plus VAT _ (20% sales tax!!!!!) = £748.80 or a whopping *$1,235 US clams!*   at the current $1.65 USD/Pound exchange rate
> ...


The above price for Germany (recomended retail) 799.00 has the 19% tax already included so it's only 1095$...

Don't remind me! Because we pay (recomended retail) 889.00€ = 1218$ 

7


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2014)

Someone took me up on the offer and I picked up another new one on the way home. I ran them both in the same log. Both saws are on their first tank of fuel. The chain on the ported one was used to fell and buck this tree up Saturday. The chain on the new saw had never seen wood. They're both 16" 63PS3 B&Cs.

The biggest difference cannot be readily picked up from watching these vids. The stock saw runs good enough, but there's a HUGE difference in torque. You have to take great care not to bog the stock saw with it's 16" bar buried in frozen wood. Fastest cut times are with a light to medium load. On the other hand, the stock saw is significantly faster when pushed on, and is not easy to stall. It just gets down to work and moves right along.

We're looking at a >36% gain here.

Stock


Ported


----------



## CR500 (Jan 27, 2014)

Cute little saws lol


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 27, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Well, I lost all those MS241 pictures when my computer crashed......you know what they say. Without pics it never happened....



I can say for sure that it did happen Randy.


----------



## Icepack (Jan 27, 2014)

How does it feel in hand compared to the 261c? Noticeably different? Is it a step up from a 201t power wise?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2014)

One of my ported 261s would be quite a lot stronger. This 241 really fills a different nitch than the 261 though. It's quite a lot smaller and lighter. It has excellent power for it's size, and is a great solution for someone looking for a saw this size. I've never ported a 201, so the 241 is definitely stronger.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2014)

Weight is 10lbs 10oz. There's a little residual oil left after draining the tank.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 27, 2014)

Rim Sprocket Clutch .325 .063'' 7 pin. For 241C


----------



## gcdible1 (Jan 27, 2014)

So is there much of an advantage running .325?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2014)

I'll be testing .325 on the next one I do coming later this week. I suspect the only advantage may be a little more durability. However, 63PS3 chain is not some tiny little chain.


----------



## gcdible1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Figured the picco would help keep the load off the saw and keep chain speed up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2014)

gcdible1 said:


> Figured the picco would help keep the load off the saw and keep chain speed up


I suspect you are right. It is after all only a 42cc saw. With that in mind, the guys in AU cut some of the hardest wood in the world and might benefit from a more durable chain.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 27, 2014)

Spot on there Brad


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2014)

Stihlman441 said:


> Spot on there Brad


Are you thinking of running semi-chisel?


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 27, 2014)

I run full chisel RC because its prime use is liming, trimming green Sugargum tops.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2014)

Stihlman441 said:


> I run full chisel RC because its prime use is liming, trimming green Sugargum tops.


Yeah, I suppose this isn't you're primary bucking saw, lol.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes but as well as liming,trimming we cut the tops into lengths for what we call sawbend lengths being about 6 to 8 feet long to be cut on a sawbench at a latter date,so some of the cuts range up to about 8 to 10 inch size so thats wear the grunt of the ported 241 comes into its own.
So when your at this all day the light weight,nimble little saw is brilliant for this,261 doesn't get used much these days.
Another thing i like is you can put it down for afew minutes and fell afew more trees,pick it up and starts first pull every time.


----------



## CR888 (Jan 28, 2014)

l think the stilman could positively ruin a shiny new RS chain in say 1 or 2 cuts if he wanted to. Dirty dry swomp gum of coarse..he likes that stuff


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 28, 2014)

CR888 said:


> l think the stilman could positively ruin a shiny new RS chain in say 1 or 2 cuts if he wanted to. Dirty dry swomp gum of coarse..he likes that stuff


 
Correct


----------



## Stihl working hard (Jan 28, 2014)

What a excellent thread brad very good close shots really nice job


----------



## ktoom (Jan 28, 2014)

Big thanks to Brad for hooking me up with the ms241. These little pro grade saws seem so interesting to me lolol. I can't wait to see what the 543xp will be like too. Its a shame none of the Redmax versions are not available here.


----------



## sgrizz (Jan 28, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I modded one not too long ago.


Brad did you do a thread on that mod ? I think I missed that . I am thinking of a rear handle 201 for little jobs instead of using my ms200t .Great thread on this 241.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 28, 2014)

It's the exact same saw as the 201T, just with a rear handle.


----------



## SCHallenger (Jan 28, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> It's the exact same saw as the 201T, just with a rear handle.



And with a purge bulb & E-start.


----------



## Ross (Jan 28, 2014)

Boooo E-start!


----------



## SCHallenger (Jan 28, 2014)

Ross said:


> Boooo E-start!



It's not needed, but what is wrong with it. I guess they must have figured that it was just a "little old ladies" saw. Not so! It is a very serious little slasher!
Sorry to be a little off topic, but I guess it is appropriate to talk about the 201 in comparrison to the 241.


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 28, 2014)

this would fit me good for the type of cutting I do but not for that kind of money,, if it got down to about 400 I would really consider it,,,, good job as usual brad


----------



## redoakneck (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice post, great info!!!


----------



## hedge hog (Jan 28, 2014)

why do they put a spur sprocket on it?
just caught my eye the other day and has been bugging me why in the **** would they do that?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 29, 2014)

hedge hog said:


> why do they put a spur sprocket on it?
> just caught my eye the other day and has been bugging me why in the **** would they do that?


I agree completely. I just want the option!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 29, 2014)

hedge hog said:


> why do they put a spur sprocket on it?
> just caught my eye the other day and has been bugging me why in the **** would they do that?



Just get a rim kit.....easy peasy.


----------



## Termite (Jan 29, 2014)

Redmax 3800~$200. Stihl 241~$550. ????? I like performance but?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 29, 2014)

Termite said:


> Redmax 3800~$200. Stihl 241~$550. ????? I like performance but?



I'm sure I can beat that price.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 29, 2014)

They're $520 here. That's still a lot of dough for it, not to mention that a 261 is only $50 more. I think there needs to be more of a price difference for this saw to sell well. Even though we know the value of a lighter saw here, most people will opt for the bigger saw, IMHO. That's unfortunate, as this is a great little saw.


----------



## hedge hog (Jan 29, 2014)

Randy ,
I had a thought that all pro saws had rimed sprockets on from the get go.
but turns out well........
and I see your going 325 in a 16" bar?
PS
You and Brad do a very good job with the pictures and all!


----------



## ktoom (Jan 29, 2014)

Whats the .325 conversion kit cost?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 29, 2014)

I haven't priced it or checked availability. I posted the PN earlier in the thread though.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm not sure either.....I was sent the saw, rim kit, and B&C.


----------



## ktoom (Jan 29, 2014)

Hmmmm. Either way I will just run what came with the saw.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jan 29, 2014)

rim kits for that size of saw usually retail for $28-$34 depending on your dealer pricing.


----------



## ktoom (Feb 1, 2014)

Yesterday I took delivery of my Stihl MS241C from Brad. I must thank Brad again for going out of his way to help me get a ms241c. I really appreciate it and just goes to show that there are some great people on this site.



On to the saw!!! Going into this venture I was a little nervous as to how this saw would perform and feel in general. I was curious as well how this saw would compare to 50cc class saws like my 550xp. The ms241c and 550xp are very close in weight. When i took the 241 out of the box, I placed it side by side with the 550xp and the 2 saws almost looked like they were the same size. I could tell the difference in weight and maneuverability just by flicking the 2 saws around…. mind you the 550xp had 3/4 of tank of fuel and oil, while the 241 was bone dry. Once I fueled up the 241, I could still tell a difference lol. Its not nothing major, but you can feel a difference. The fit and finish of the 241 is the same of any Stihl product. Brad also modded the muffler opening up the stock opening and adding some gills.




Quick back round on my chainsawing experience. At the young age of 12 I started cutting with chainsaws. My father use to sell firewood at that time, so thats what got me into it. Fast forward 17 years and I'm now working for New York state highway maintenance. Yes I know its not like being a logger or worker for a tree service lol. Anyways, we cut are fare share of tree's year round, whether they are dead, monsters hanging out in the rode, blow downs or a sight distance issue. When we cut tree's down, we obviously have to stop the traffic for a few mins. Once traffic is stopped then we drop tree's across the road. After the tree is cut down we have to get them cut up fast and out of the driving lane, so that we can get traffic back moving. When we start cutting up a tree, its go go go to limb it up and out of the lane. You learn to appreciate and want a very quick saw for this kind of cutting or application. We have been using ms170's, ms250's, 346xp and the new 550xp. We've been using the 550xp for at least 2 years, so I have a good feel for that saw now. In case you were wondering, we have 268, 365, 372x-torque and a 390xp for the bigger stuff.



Okayyyy, out to the would pile we go to cut up some fresh red oak. I have logs from 3" to 24" or bigger.



Saws used: 550xp with 18"/.325 and ms241c with 16" 3/8LP. The chain on the 241 was a low kick back pm3…. the husky was low kickback as well

The first saw I used was my the 241. I did my 5 cuts to set the m-tronic and away we went. It felt light and nimble right off the bat. I was very impressed with how quick it was and it definitely seemed to revvvvvv. I played for about 5 mins wight he 241 and then i switched to the 550xp. I made a few small cookie cuts and cut up some 14" logs. I could feel a difference in chain speed right away, with the 241 being faster. I buried the 241 in a 15" oak log and it didn't skip a beat. Im my head, I'm like wowww this thing isn't just a limbing saw lol. For the next 15 mins, i went back in forth using both saws and eventually the ms241c stayed in my hands till it was almost out of gas and dull. When i was done, i was in aw. I was so impressed with the 241. I could see myself using this saw 24/7. Now I'm like, is this how all the m-tronic saws feel?????? lololol. I am very very very happy with the saw and it is definitely a keeper!!!

Now I'm not sure if it was due to the muffler mod on the 241, but the 550xp didn't seem to have the "rev" that the 241 had. Also not sure if the difference in chain size and bar length, had anything to do with the 241 being quicker? Thats for all of us to find out further down the road, as more member's start buying this saw and trying different bar/chain combo's

Today I'm going to cut some more. This time the 550xp will be wearing 16"3/8 "aggressive" combo and the 241 will be wearing the same bar, but a rm3 chain aka aggressive chain lol. Might try an take a few video's too.


----------



## LowVolt (Feb 1, 2014)

Great write up!


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for the fantastic review! Mind you folks, he's this impressed with this saw and this one's not even ported.


----------



## Icepack (Feb 1, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Thanks for the fantastic review! Mind you folks, he's this impressed with this saw and this one's not even ported.


Well, I got the ported one. What can I say after that review? Yesterday after work I pulled into the driveway and my son was cutting up some white oak for the woodstove. All he had left was some 6" stuff. He was using a 260 pro that is stock but runs great. I took the 241 out of the box and looked it over. First thing I looked at was the muffler fins that Brad does such a great job on and as usual they were perfect. I have the 261cm he ported, but have not run it yet, and the fins are perfectly consistent on how he does them. I can't see how he does them so well by hand. I fired it up and made a few cuts. All I can say is that little saw screams. It seemed to really come to life after 5 mins or so. Must be a M-Tronic thing. It ran harder than the 260pro that had a 16" bar on it also. The pro is like new but well broke in. It started freezing rain so that ended any pics or testing for me. ( old guy thing ) I will play with it some more when this weather breaks. Thanks Brad, you did a fantastic job on that saw. Now I need to run the 390xp you just did for me but that's another story.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm always glad to see happy customers!!! Now, let's see some vids of these little beasts


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 1, 2014)

wow- if that saw seemed faster than the 550 (and it's not ported) then we have a winner. Wonder if the 543xp will make a "strong answer"?


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Feb 1, 2014)

Wait wait wait. Icepack... You have a new ported 261 and 390 that you haven't ran yet? Sickening.

Smittybilt saws


----------



## Icepack (Feb 1, 2014)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Wait wait wait. Icepack... You have a new ported 261 and 390 that you haven't ran yet? Sickening.
> 
> Smittybilt saws





jeepyfz450 said:


> Wait wait wait. Icepack... You have a new ported 261 and 390 that you haven't ran yet? Sickening.
> 
> Smittybilt saws[/quote Yes sad isn't it.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 1, 2014)

Im sure the 241 is a great little saw but is it really faster than a muff modded 550?


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## ktoom (Feb 1, 2014)

Here's 2 video's i took earlier. They aren't the greatest, but you can still see the difference in speed. You will see in the video's that I have a habit of pushing the saws instead of just letting it cut. A few cuts I let the saws sit there with out pushing them. At the end of the second video, you will be able to tell and I could tell that the 550xp was getting dull. In between the video's i was still cutting and must have hit something and dulled up the chain. I know a few of the logs had a lot of water/moister in them still as I could see ice in the center of the rounds I cut off.

In this video the 550XP is wearing a 16" 3/8 LGX combo and the MS241C is wearing a 16" 3/8LP RM3 combo. The 241 was noticeably faster with the RM3 chain as opposed to the stock(PM3). I have a feeling that it feels faster due to the smaller chain that allows the saw to carry less load. To me, the 241 pulls way harder in the wood As mentioned in my other post, the ms241c still felt more maneuverable and nibble compared to the 550XP. The 550XP definitely feels heavier.

Tomorrow I will re-sharpen the saws and head out again. I will also put the 18" .325 combo back on the 550XP to see how that feels again.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 2, 2014)

The stock chain should have been PS3.


----------



## ktoom (Feb 2, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> The stock chain should have been PS3.



Thats what i meant…. lol


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 2, 2014)

that 241cm is very impressive


----------



## CR888 (Feb 2, 2014)

Don't let sawtroll see this he'll have to edit 55,000 posts and might start . In all seriousness Sawtroll should get one of these little devils they ARE that good.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2014)

In Niko's world the 241 will be an overweight pig that handles sluggishly.


----------



## ktoom (Feb 2, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> In Niko's world the 241 will be an overweight pig that handles sluggishly.



Hahahahaha this is true. All you have to do is put one saw(550xp) in one hand and the other saw(241) in your other hand(assuming you have 2 hands). Swing them side to side and you will feel the difference.

I can't wait till the 543xp hits the market here! My dealer is gonna call me when he gets the first one in. I think he said they are asking $560 for them. Hopefully I can have the first one in my area, just like the ms241c lololol… Not that it really matter's lololol. I love light and fast tools, then there is no need to have biggers saws lololol

This 241 gives me butterflies when I start it up and cut with it…. I normally feel that when I'm launching my dirt bike 20 feet in the air at 100 feet out, while whipping the bike sideways for the kids and the ladiessss hehehehe


----------



## Jlhotstick3 (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice write up, these threads r the best , I agree w low volt , I'd like to see how the 241 compares to a 201rear handle.


----------



## LowVolt (Feb 2, 2014)

Jlhotstick3 said:


> Nice write up, these threads r the best , I agree w low volt , I'd like to see how the 241 compares to a 201rear handle.



241 would have the initial upper hand being mtronic and all.

Would like to see the power to weight specs then look at some timed cuts. Without a doubt the 201 would need its initial tweeks to make it close. But the average joe arborist doesn't know about modding or anything like that. They just want a saw that cuts wood fast out of the box.


----------



## Jlhotstick3 (Feb 3, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> 241 would have the initial upper hand being mtronic and all.
> 
> Would like to see the power to weight specs then look at some timed cuts. Without a doubt the 201 would need its initial tweeks to make it close. But the average joe arborist doesn't know about modding or anything like that. They just want a saw that cuts wood fast out of the box.




Yea def, I think a modded 201 would give it a good comparison against the stock 241. I really like the 241 from what I've heard bout it, but I have a 260 which is my go to saw and hard to replace, but when I'm riding my 201 has its spot on the front rack cuz it's light and fast. Ill have to try one to see....lol I want one but I'm runnin outta room for all my saws


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 3, 2014)

CR888 said:


> Don't let sawtroll see this he'll have to edit 55,000 posts and might start . In all seriousness Sawtroll should get one of these little devils they ARE that good.



I don't really see the point with a 42cc saw that weights that close to much stronger 50cc saws - unless your only 50cc option is the large and clumcy MS261 of course.......

The MS241 isn't news here, it has been around for a few years.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 3, 2014)

I guess the Dolmar 421 i just bought is a heavy pig too 


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## 7sleeper (Feb 3, 2014)

I know that feeling, just get used to it!

7


----------



## windthrown (Feb 3, 2014)

Where's Brad?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 8, 2014)

Here's another MS241C that I ported last night. This one's wearing .325 RS chain. It pulls the .325 well. Cut times are very close to that of the 63PS3. I prefer the 63PS3 myself. It's easier to operate and more forgiving in the cut. While very close in cut times, the edge goes to the 63PS3. Now, if you chose to run .325, it'll pull it just fine. I'm just trying to describe the differences.


----------



## naturelover (Feb 8, 2014)

There's Brad! 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 8, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Here's another MS241C that I ported last night. This one's wearing .325 RS chain. It pulls the .325 well. Cut times are very close to that of the 63PS3. I prefer the 63PS3 myself. It's easier to operate and more forgiving in the cut. While very close in cut times, the edge goes to the 63PS3. Now, if you chose to run .325, it'll pull it just fine. I'm just trying to describe the differences.




Good to see you Brad. I was just reading one of your old threads and then got an alert you had posted so.... Welcome back.


----------



## flyinlow (Feb 8, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> Good to see you Brad. I was just reading one of your old threads and then got an alert you had posted so.... Welcome back.


That's my 241 that Brad just ported and I'm expecting great things from it. I ran it long enough to be impressed with its quick handling, smooth running, and quick throttle response. But I really liked the power it had right out of the box. It will be a little monster for its size. Before I sent it to Brad I weighed the 241 and the 261 Brad did for me. These are real world weights w/ full oil and fuel. Both saws have 16" bars and 325 chain. 241= 13.26 261= 15.03 I just can't find anything I don't like and after seeing what Brad did I know it's a winner. Thanks Brad!


----------



## jpj6780 (Feb 9, 2014)

Impressive! I think the 16" E-Light bar would put it down under 13 lbs.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuttingintime (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Brad, I really enjoy your reviews.


----------



## flyinlow (Feb 26, 2014)

I received my ported 241 cm from Brad 10 days ago but, it was too muddy to get to the big oak I had planned to test the saw on. The saw is now a little monster for it's size and is really fun to run. I made the decision to go with 325 stihl full chisel chain in anticipation of getting this saw ported. I felt the extra power would pull the more aggressive chain. I am already set up to sharpen 325 and 3/8. Both my 241 cm and 261 cm run 325 with 16" bars. The 241 cuts very close to the same as the 261 in under 10" oak but the 261's torque really shows when buried in the larger wood. Brad did a great porting job-- throttle response is immediate with no vibration -- the increase in torque is huge -- it's the quietest mm'd saw I have-- and it cuts a load of wood on a small tank of fuel. I ran 10 tanks of fuel thru the 241 before Brad did his magic and the porting didn't affect the idle or how smooth the saw runs. This is a win-win situation for me because 1/3 of my cutting is trimming and the 241 is almost 2 lb. lighter than the 261. They will make a great team. Thanks Brad-- you really hit a home run here. PS-- I have a friend that just bought a 241 that isn't going to do any mods. As soon as he gets it broken in I will use my laser pyrometer to compare the two and also take DB readings and tach them if possible. I will post the results ASAP.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for the great review, Steve. Glad you're enjoying your new toy, er, I mean saw


----------



## ktoom (Feb 27, 2014)

I gotta be honest, im iching to get back out an run my 241 lol. Only problem is the pile of logs is still covered in SNOW!!!

I still gotta do finish up my comparission with different chain combo's for my 550xp vs the 241. I even muffler modded the 550xp and havent had a chance to put her through its paces cuz of this SNOW!!!!'


----------



## LowVolt (Feb 27, 2014)

ktoom said:


> I gotta be honest, im iching to get back out an run my 241 lol. Only problem is the pile of logs is still covered in SNOW!!!
> 
> I still gotta do finish up my comparission with different chain combo's for my 550xp vs the 241. I even muffler modded the 550xp and havent had a chance to put her through its paces cuz of this SNOW!!!!'


I hear ya. I am sooooo ready for spring.


----------



## flyinlow (Feb 27, 2014)

I've got a Snellerized 241 and 261 and the weekend forecast is for rain, sleet and snow. It's not springtime in Kansas. But I'm 10 cord of wood ahead and still want to cut! Ain't CAD wonderful !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thornton (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice post I was searching for more info on 3/8 vs 325 on a 241 spur and rim and came across this lot of great info guys


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2014)

Glad it helped you out.


----------



## zemmo (Dec 9, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Glad it helped you out.


Lots of good info in this thread. Brad, do you have any 241s for sale? Thanks, Alan.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2014)

I do not. If you want a new, modded saw, that can be arranged.


----------



## zemmo (Dec 9, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I do not. If you want a new, modded saw, that can be arranged.


I'm cutting in the high NM desert, and am downright paranoid about starting fires, so hesitate to mod the muffler. Honestly, I know next to nothing about hot-rodding two-stroke engines. What would you suggest? I just want a really light saw with reasonable power, have also been looking at the 543xp. It's weird, but the older I get the more weight my saws seem to gain.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2014)

Would not consider the 543. It is not a true Husky XP saw. It's a re-badged Redmax. The 241 is a much better built saw. Obviously, the gill style MM I like to do would not be a good idea for you. I would come up with something different, incorporating a spark arrestor screen.


----------



## zemmo (Dec 9, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Would not consider the 543. It is not a true Husky XP saw. It's a re-badged Redmax. The 241 is a much better built saw. Obviously, the gill style MM I like to do would not be a good idea for you. I would come up with something different, incorporating a spark arrestor screen.


What would it cost with just the muffler mod, then? I can't remember if you did any muffler-mod-only-comparisons. What would you charge for the port job etc in addition?


----------



## Aripper (Jan 23, 2020)

Ok long shot hear, 

Ha! I realize this thread is 6 years old and I have got rid of most of my home owner stihl saws, especially 200 series, but a friend of mine has a 241c for sale and he describes what sounds like an intermittent lean condition or? With this being an mtronic saw I am a bit lear that that is the problem. The saw starts and runs great but then it runs away like high throttle. Saw was sent back to the dealer and they could not find a problem. 

Has anyone with a 241c of mtronic saw for for that matter had this issue as described? And no not that the dealer could not find a problem but the runaway high throttle situation, mtronic saws only? 

Seemed to me like a bad throttle Solonoid or the control module, but Stihl says no and could not duplicate. thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## BradSt (Jan 24, 2020)

MS241 is a pro saw, btw. First thing I'd do is replace the Mtronic fuel solenoid and fuel filter. Faulty solenoids have caused all kinds of grief for Mtronic saws. Make sure the new filter has an orange element. The older ones were white, and didn't filter the fines out as well, and allowed them to hang up the solenoids. When doing that, I'd also make sure that the carburetor is sealed well to the boot, and that the carb boot is sealed to the engine. Air leaks will cause a lot of run away type situations.

If that doesn't fix it, I'd check to see if the cylinder base gasket is leaking. A few shots of brake parts cleaner to these areas, with a running engine can tell you if you have a problem. Just do it on a cool engine, and be careful to not start a fire. Have to use the non-chlorinated stuff, which is flammable.


----------

